# Practice session.. what to change first?



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

I have the illumapress heat press. I just busted out some plastisol transfers bought from starline pacific.

They first ones came out great, but I noticed after a couple tries that it felt like there was still ink left on the transfer paper after doing a hot peel.

I let the last transfer heat longer and the paper felt "clean" afterward.
is having the heat press down longer the first thing I should have tried? or would adjusting pressure or temp have been better with the same result?

I washed the tees once and put in dryer. one of the earlier transfers seemed like it was lifting a bit after the dryer, like I could pick it off with my fingernail.

just want to get my next practice sessions better before my 1st order of softball tees is due.
thanks for your help!!!


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

even though the companies give directions of how to apply their transfers it's all about what works best for you and that particular garment. most of the time i go a little higher in temp and time with high pressure. just back off when you get to the burn level. -good luck.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I would try adjusting the pressure first. If the temperature is accurate then 385 should be about the maximum needed.


----------

